

PISA: Poor academic standards – and an even poorer test - wslh
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/education/10488665/PISA-Poor-academic-standards-and-an-even-poorer-test.html

======
orian
The article is written in highly manipulative way. It uses statements "it's
fact", "it's known", "it's true" to express author's opinion.

